# Is this Strat ugly or beautiful? Looking for feedback on a project.



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just finishing up a Shell Pink Strat project. Sometimes I think this guitar looks amazing, and other times I think it looks like something ugly from the eighties... 

It’s an MJT body that was originally Dakota Red that I repainted Shell Pink, with an MJT anodized gold pickguard and Allparts 70’s style neck. 


Have I made a huge mistake? Or do you think it looks cool?

I would love to hear some honest feedback from the fine gentlemen of the forum, and please don’t worry about hurting my feelings (I think I can take it). 

Cheers, and have a great weekend!
Chris


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Not my cup of tea but beauty is in the eye of the beholder... might just be the lighting but the color seems to have a bit of a mauve tint to it.


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

white guard please


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Honestly I'm surprised you repainted an MJT. I thought one of the main reasons people buy them is because of the finish. And being that they are relatively more expensive than usual bodies, can you have used another body?
You asked for an honest opinion...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes, that pick guard is a big no to me. I don't mind the pink. A pearloid might look good on it. Is it a repaint or is the lighting? Looks chunky in spots.


----------



## pdaigle (Sep 15, 2020)

I like the color combo but what looks weird to me is that the pickguard is relic'ed while the body/paint is not.


----------



## MetalTele79 (Jul 20, 2020)

I think the body colour is fine but I'm not a fan of the pickguard.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback fellas. 

The reason why I repainted an MJT body is because the guy I bought it off screwed it up cosmetically anyways, otherwise I would have never messed with the genius of Mark Jenny. 

I think the consensus on this is to ditch the anodized gold guard and go with a white one, which I think I may do.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Sweeney7 said:


> Thanks for the feedback fellas.
> 
> The reason why I repainted an MJT body is because the guy I bought it off screwed it up cosmetically anyways, otherwise I would have never messed with the genius of Mark Jenny.
> 
> I think the consensus on this is to ditch the anodized gold guard and go with a white one, which I think I may do.


Thanks for the explanation. Colour is fine. I vote for an off-white pearloid pg.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)




----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

^^^^ That looks nice, I’ll try to find a tort guard. 

Here’s with a white ‘57 guard, I’m still not sure....


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Adding a poll to the thread might be fun. 
You could list several choices of guard and plastic(s) colours.


----------



## DaddyShred (Aug 11, 2019)

My 8 year old daughter loves it

It's a sweet looking guitar if pink is your jam. Honestly tho, it's not ugly in my eyes ...

Sent from my SM-N986W using Tapatalk


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Thanks again guys, it really helps for my decision making. 

I think a poll would be a great idea, I’ll see if I can figure out how.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Some old school pinstriping?


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I like it with the white guard!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I love it with the worn gold guard.
It looks fantastic

Nathan


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

Well if you want my opinion, let me just ask my wife... 

But seriously folks... I'm with the 'Colour is OK, change the guard' team. The white guard makes it look even more softer/fluffier/feminine IMO. The tortoise looks great, or do you have a black guard handy? Is that the swamp ash MJT you got from me? (I'm not the original screwer-upper...)


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Greco is correct.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Here’s a 3-ply off-white guard, I think this might be a winner. 

Hey Joe, no this body came from Reverb. The original owner seriously messed up the drilling for the Trem and it required some repairs/sanding etc. (hence the 2 point Trem). The one you sold me looks much nicer. 

Anyone know how to create a poll? I think that may be the only way to resolve this once and for all.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

greco said:


> View attachment 349474


That's Hot!


----------



## Vally (Aug 18, 2016)

I prefer shell pink with a little relic and white pickguard


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

White pickguard is an improvement but the tortoiseshell suggestion would look better. For pink it's nice enough. It's a pleasant shade, but not really for me.


----------



## Smylight (Jun 28, 2016)

My own take on this would be to get a rosewood board neck and mint guard. I *think* I’d like it more like that.


----------



## VHTO (Feb 19, 2016)

IMHO the gold guard doesn’t really work.
You could go with tortoise like Flea’s legendary J-bass, or I’ll also put in a vote for a 1-ply parchment


----------



## slag banal (May 4, 2020)

profoundly ugly unless you have contract to resurrect bubble gum.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The pink is nice and relaxed. I'm with the others who vote for a white pick guard. I think plain white shows off the curves of the nicely-finished body better than a 3-ply white pickguard does.


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

To me all combos look nice, but tortoise will work the best IMHO


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

It’s the Strat that Natasha would play .. lol


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

greco said:


> View attachment 349474


There is no question in my mind this is the way to go. The dark pickguard is rich and the perfect contrast to the body colour. It would need to have the thin white outline on the pickguard.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Verne said:


> Yes, that pick guard is a big no to me. I don't mind the pink. A pearloid might look good on it. Is it a repaint or is the lighting? Looks chunky in spots.


I agree, color is beautiful, I like it, replace the pickguard


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Wardo said:


> It’s the Strat that Natasha would play .. lol


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

A). slap a 4 ply tort or off white guard on there and bobs your uncle. You’ve got a closet clean ‘69.

B). Slam a pre CBS neck on there with the white guard and you’ve got a 50’s closet classic.

C). Ding up the body very mildly (no sand paper ever!! And use a journeyman relic as reference), slam a rosewood pre CBS neck on there with a lightly relic’d headstock and the gold guard and BOOM!! You’ve got a ‘59 transitional journeyman relic.

Over all, I don’t hate the gold or single ply white guard. In fact, the single ply white guard on shell pink is gorgeous to me, but my brain wants to look up and see a pre CBS headstock. I wouldn’t let myself get too caught up on others opinions if you love any specific element of this that others don’t like.

You have a lot of options and I don’t think any of them are ugly.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Farmboyjo said:


> The tortoise looks great, or do you have a black guard handy?


Here's the black. I like Greco's choice in post #10.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If you don't have a Tort, then stick with the off-white 3-ply you shared. 

If I ever go pink, it will be pre-CBS and rosewood. But what you got goin' on with the off white-maple-CBS is pretty sweet!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Sweeney7 said:


> Anyone know how to create a poll? I think that may be the only way to resolve this once and for all.


Open the initial post in the thread and scroll down...
BTW...I'm not sure if it becomes an unavailable option after a certain amount of time passes from the creation of the initial post.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I don't see any colour so I can't comment on those aspects, but overall I like the look of the guitar. I like the anodized pickguard, and the 70's vibe with the big headstock. With it being an Allparts neck, did you put a Fender decal on the headstock?

Overall though, I dig it.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd say tort or black- covers and knobs too.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

I actually like the way it looks. My pick guards often get the worst beatings. If you like it then that's great, if you are planning on selling it then make it pretty.


----------



## Sweeney7 (Mar 10, 2014)

Just want to write a quick note to thank everyone who chimed in, you guys are truly awesome. 

I don’t think I’ve ever seen an online forum with a better bunch of guys; and I’m thrilled to lurk among y’all. 

Cheers to everyone and have a great weekend.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

It was our pleasure to totally confuse you with so many options.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

The off white guard. Or even better mint green. That's what Fender is putting on their shell pink AO60's.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

nnieman said:


> I love it with the worn gold guard.
> It looks fantastic
> 
> Nathan


This. Very eye-catching!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

On that Strat I would go with white Mother of Toilette Seat.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Sweeney7 said:


> Just finishing up a Shell Pink Strat project. Sometimes I think this guitar looks amazing, and other times I think it looks like something ugly from the eighties...



Coyote ugly, man!


----------



## doblander (Dec 8, 2019)

Please don't change that pickguard! It colour matches very well with the body color. If you replace that outstanding bit of individuality with the same piece of plastic that everybody else has, your guitar will become invisible. And besides, your daughter loves it. She gets the last word in this thread. But I guess you had better order a blah guard for when you sell that guitar. Conform or else you'll keep it.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Powdered Toast Man said:


> The off white guard. Or even better mint green. That's what Fender is putting on their shell pink AO60's.


This would be my choice.


----------

